# Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]



## JackPK (Mar 8, 2016)

*Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Darkness falls, and an uneasy silence pervades the land as a small group of Kanto Pokémon head to sleep — except for those who have other intentions for the night.

*Role PMs have been sent out.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

The small community of Pokemon awakens this morning to a pervading sense of dread — which is proven justified when, noticing Omanyte's lateness, somebody goes to check in his pond and finds him dead, his shell broken, his body badly beaten. Shocked, the Pokemon of this little corner of Kanto decide they must find the perpetrator! No murderer can go unpunished!







*I liek Scythers is dead.
He was innocent.

48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

motherfuckers


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

*mournful conch song*


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

alright no one else is talking and I'd rather save my warning for a day when I am actually busy so I shall post whimsically

*mourns ILS with the help of the conch song from beyond the grave*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Oh, yeah, there's gonna be inactive kills in this game.
The night kill looks 'normal', I guess? This is supposed to be a fairly vanilla game, though, so I probably shouldn't expect anything special.
There probably won't be much discussion this Day, since it's only the first one. I think once everyone's posted we could decide what to do (though that would probably be an abstain, unless the cop's got a lead).


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Well, I have a tiny bit of information: ILS was a freemason recruiter (in the sense of allowing private communication only, not full-on cult), and he recruited me last night. Presumably his death means the freemasons are now irrelevant (me communicating privately with myself isn't exactly helpful), but at least we know he wasn't a more important role.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

This is my first ever Mafia game, so I apologize if I'm not doing things the way you're supposed to. Click here to hear my contribution to today's discussion!


----------



## Autumn (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

lol @MD

anyway i don't have much to say because surprise surprise VM is visiting me lmao and uh that's a thing that's been happening! Haven't been thinking about the game much. (Also I'm gonna be without Internet access Friday and Saturday so forewarning for that.)

why does ILS have like the same role he did last game though is my question


----------



## M&F (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Butterfree said:


> Well, I have a tiny bit of information: ILS was a freemason recruiter (in the sense of allowing private communication only, not full-on cult), and he recruited me last night.


Again? Seriously? Oh, well, it's still a shame in that we have some roles that become absolutely deadly with coordination (imagine if he'd wrangled doc and cop in tandem). I'm just glad he was Dreaming God, though, that would have been tacky as all hell considering the flavor.



Butterfree said:


> Presumably his death means the freemasons are now irrelevant (me communicating privately with myself isn't exactly helpful), but at least we know he wasn't a more important role.


Well, you never know, right? I mean, technically, it's private communication happening outside the game. Just like this one time I was thinking to myself about this game, even though I don't have a freemason power, and-

Metallica Fanboy is dead. He was innocent.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

It's not much, but my contribution to the discussion can be found here.


----------



## M&F (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> I'm just glad he was Dreaming God, though, that would have been tacky as all hell considering the flavor.


*wasn't. Not getting to edit posts you made on mobile is hell.


----------



## Zapi (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Alas, I don't have the time or creativity to come up with anything as great as MD or VM's contributions. Should we just *abstain*?


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

If that's where the train's going, I'm good with jumping on. (*abstain*)


----------



## M&F (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Hmmm. No matter how overpoweringly convincing MD's and VM's claims of innocence are, I can't say I have a good feeling about so much taste for abstaining. Even if it _is_ N0, we're not even half past the time limit -- there's every chance someone might have something to share, and if it's big enough to lynch over, two votes left on Abstain could rapidly become bad news if other players aren't sufficiently active, or if the time window of reaction is sufficiently strict.


----------



## Zapi (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Oh, I thought we were closer to the time limit? Whoops. In that case I'll *retract my vote* (or non-vote?) for now in case something comes up


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> two votes left on Abstain could rapidly become bad news


so we can change our votes?


----------



## M&F (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Faorzia said:


> so we can change our votes?


Yes. You can change your vote freely throughout the Day phase, and even withdraw your vote (as Zapi just did).


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Hmmm. No matter how overpoweringly convincing MD's and VM's claims of innocence are, I can't say I have a good feeling about so much taste for abstaining. Even if it _is_ N0, we're not even half past the time limit -- there's every chance someone might have something to share, and if it's big enough to lynch over, two votes left on Abstain could rapidly become bad news if other players aren't sufficiently active, or if the time window of reaction is sufficiently strict.


You're right, MF. I do have something to share - about you! I found this recording in the mansion last night. How do you explain this!?

(Augh... I didn't want to believe it... but the evidence is just too solid! Oh, MF, what have you done! Remember how our mama used to tell us "don't be a murderer"! If she could see us now...)


----------



## M&F (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Music Dragon said:


> You're right, MF. I do have something to share - about you! I found this recording in the mansion last night. How do you explain this!?
> 
> (Augh... I didn't want to believe it... but the evidence is just too solid! Oh, MF, what have you done! Remember how our mama used to tell us "don't be a murderer"! If she could see us now...)


Nice try, but unless you can dig up something related to the number 23, I'm Teflon.

Speaking of which, though, are you perhaps aware that "Music Dragon, Doosic Maggon" counts up to 23 letters exactly? Or that your join date is on June 25, 2008, when 25 and 2008 add up to 2033, a number that begins with a 2 and ends with a 3? Or that your post count is 2,214, and when you add the last three characters of that together you get 2007, which is the year when the movie "The Number 23", starring Jim Carrey, was released in America? Or that your preferred pronouns are he/him, or as I like to call it, 2 letters and then 3 letters?

See you on the chopping block, Music Dragon. Or should I say, Mafia 23goon.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I don't really have anything to contribute (and definitely can't match any of the contributions so far - although, MF, Teflon does have six letters, which is 2 times 3) so here's a mostly-useless list of everyone's flavor anyway, in case anyone needs it:

 flower: Keldeo
 Rhydon: Zero Moment
 fish thing: Zapi
 bug: Butterfree
 bird: Superbird
 cow: Vipera Magnifica
 snake: Music Dragon
 Clefairy: Metallica Fanboy
 Poke Ball: Altissimo
 shell: I liek Squirtles (died n0; according to Butterfree, was freemason and recruited her that night)
 Pikachu: Faorzia


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Y'all are having a _lot_ of fun with these audio posts. Dare I say... _too much fun._ In fact, "too much fun with audio post" is exactly 23 letters. MD is Mafia confirmed.


----------



## M&F (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Keldeo said:


> although, MF, Teflon does have six letters, which is 2 times 3)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

fyi, altissimo wanted me to tell you her laptop is dead and she can't log in on mobile, so she can't post for a few days


----------



## Superbird (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I haven't posted yet, so I should.

Does our specific pokémon identity affect our role? I know mine does, and the rest of you probably too. Which means Altissimo is voltorb/electrode? idk where that gets us though.


----------



## M&F (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Superbird said:


> Does our specific pokémon identity affect our role? I know mine does, and the rest of you probably too. Which means Altissimo is voltorb/electrode? idk where that gets us though.





JackPK said:


> I'll be *randomly* pairing icons and roles, then constructing flavor to fit the pairs.


(and I mean, that's besides considering that ILS didn't get Dreaming God)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Before this day phase ends, I have to share some shocking information with you all. Click here to find out what I have to say.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Before this day phase ends, I have to share some shocking information with you all. Click here to find out what I have to say.


I can't deny it any longer in the face of all this evidence. It's true. I'm a member of the Illuminafia. I'm so sorry everyone, all I've done is lie about my intentions from Day 1. Please, find it within your hearts to forgive me. I know that truly the only one who cannot forgive is myself.


----------



## M&F (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Before this day phase ends, I have to share some shocking information with you all. Click here to find out what I have to say.


This is fairly convincing, but unfortunately, since the man in the video pronounces "Pokémon" as "pokeemon", I'm morally obligated to lynch you right now.

*Abstain*.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

:OOO EVERYTHING IS REVEALED


----------



## JackPK (Mar 12, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

_Vote totals: 2 to abstain_

One of the Pokemon comes forward to share a hunch about I liek Scythers' particular powers, but otherwise, discussion provides little fruit for suspicion. When night finally falls, the only real agreement is that the Pokemon don't have enough to go on yet.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

All night actions are in (and everybody's been online since the night began, so it's impossible to use that to figure out who does and doesn't have a night action), so I'm starting the day a little early because I'll be busy this evening when 48 hours actually hits.

---

It seems to be a bad time to be aquatic, the Pokemon think as they discover the bloody, beaten body of Seel in the water. Whether it's coincidence or a pattern, the Pokemon can't say, but they gravely set out to determine what to do next. It's only out of the corner of their eyes that they notice something sparkling in the air, but what effect it might have, who can say?







*Zapi is dead.
They were innocent.

48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Autumn (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

ok i have my laptop back! thoughts: oh i hope this becomes a Fucking Ridiculous mafia game with no logic whatsoever because sometimes those can be more fun than the ones like villain mafia where everyone is analyzing errything


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

MF is some kind of mafia informant.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

why


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> MF is some kind of mafia informant.


Huh, why?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*







Care to explain, MF?


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Care to explain, MF?


Are you sure you're not just a Mafia craVing pie, Vipera Magnifica?

More to the point, I wonder if the flavor text today means anything - both Zapi and I liek Squirtles were found "beaten" and ILS's shell was broken, so it might have been the same mafioso executing the kill on both nights, but this probably isn't solid enough evidence to go on given that this is Pokemon and pretty much everyone could have a physical attack. I'm also curious about the possible effects of the "sparkling in the air", if it does anything at all?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 13, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Keldeo said:


> Are you sure you're not just a Mafia craVing pie, Vipera Magnifica?
> 
> More to the point, I wonder if the flavor text today means anything - both Zapi and I liek Squirtles were found "beaten" and ILS's shell was broken, so it might have been the same mafioso executing the kill on both nights, but this probably isn't solid enough evidence to go on given that this is Pokemon and pretty much everyone could have a physical attack. I'm also curious about the possible effects of the "sparkling in the air", if it does anything at all?


I feel like the sparkling is an effect of the Dreaming God.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Keldeo said:


> Are you sure you're not just a Mafia craVing pie, Vipera Magnifica?


If you _reaaaallllly_ want me to claim...







But you can just call me...


----------



## M&F (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Superficially, getting physical sounds like ZM's Rhydon, VM's sad cow, or even MD's snake; moreover, I know a thing or two about obscurantizing flavor, and in the theme of Gen I JackPK can strap some absolutely ridiculous moves on whoever he wants should the random role assignation call for it (Mega Punch and Sky Attack alone could justify expanding the suspect list to everyone but Keldeo and Altissimo).

The sparkle in the sky seems more interesting, but I highly doubt we'll figure out exactly what it is just by talking. (Dreaming God effect does seem fairly likely, though. No telling just what it's going to do, though.)


----------



## M&F (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Oh, and before I forget! Look, it's us.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

MF refuses to answer my question. We all know what this means...


----------



## Autumn (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

are you having fun there VM


----------



## Autumn (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

(for the record he left)


----------



## M&F (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Altissimo said:


> (for the record he left)


Now, see, that's some real suspicious behavior right there. We can look at puzzling anagrams all day long, but nothing jumps out quite like being a guy from a Pokémon forum and actually going outside. He must be heading off to meet with his fellow mafiosi, there can be no other explanation.

I'm not even going to waste my breath answering to this scum's silly attempts at shifting the blame onto me. He's so mafia I'm just about to retroactively transform into a cop with a guilty on him.

(sarcasm note: I am not actually claiming cop with results.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Well then, if you're so _innocent_, how do you explain this security footage that captures the exact moment you murdered poor Zapi?



Spoiler: Checkmate, MaFia


----------



## Autumn (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

A+


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

VM's role confirmed as Shitposter Extraordinaire.


----------



## M&F (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Well then, if you're so _innocent_, how do you explain this security footage that captures the exact moment you murdered poor Zapi?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Checkmate, MaFia


I do have to admit that this spells out loss for me.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> I do have to admit that this spells out loss for me.


im done with this game


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

*twiddles thumbs under pretense of joining conversation*


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

My god, I've completely derailed the game. This is like Ultraton all over again!


----------



## Autumn (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

It's beautiful though.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 14, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

so do we do nothing again tonight or what?

i think someone should definitely come out as inspector. That would be very useful to the town, and the mafia would not be able to capitalize on it due to doctor(s) that definitely still exist.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



			
				Superbird said:
			
		

> i think someone should definitely come out as inspector. That would be very useful to the town, and the mafia would not be able to capitalize on it due to doctor(s) that definitely still exist.


I think this is a good idea for the sake of not doing nothing again, but there is the possibility of healer clash if we have multiple of those. I'm not sure how you're getting that doctors still definitely exist, though? Given that we know nothing about Zapi's role, and if Butterfree was lying for some reason about ILS's role then we know nothing about that (not that I have any reason to believe Butterfree's lying, but we should still consider the possibility) and Jack hasn't said there would be multiple doctors. There's also the possibility that a mafia member would fakeclaim inspector, though that's obviously unlikely, or that the real inspector doesn't have any useful results so far, or that mafia will target someone other than the inspector to get a near-guaranteed kill, I guess. We still have around 24 hours left in the day though, unless I'm really bad at math, so even though I don't have much to contribute, I think more discussion on this topic would be helpful.



Vipera Magnifica said:


> If you _reaaaallllly_ want me to claim...


Also, unrelatedly - VM, were you actually claiming vig here or did you just post it since it fit with the anagrams? (sorry, I'm bad at identifying sarcasm)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Keldeo said:


> Also, unrelatedly - VM, were you actually claiming vig here or did you just post it since it fit with the anagrams? (sorry, I'm bad at identifying sarcasm)


I _am_ actually a vigilante, though I wouldn't have claimed so early if it weren't for me discovering that anagram.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Also, please explain this:


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Also, please explain this:


----------



## M&F (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Keldeo said:


> I think this is a good idea for the sake of not doing nothing again, but there is the possibility of healer clash if we have multiple of those. I'm not sure how you're getting that doctors still definitely exist, though? Given that we know nothing about Zapi's role, and if Butterfree was lying for some reason about ILS's role then we know nothing about that (not that I have any reason to believe Butterfree's lying, but we should still consider the possibility) and Jack hasn't said there would be multiple doctors. There's also the possibility that a mafia member would fakeclaim inspector, though that's obviously unlikely, or that the real inspector doesn't have any useful results so far, or that mafia will target someone other than the inspector to get a near-guaranteed kill, I guess. We still have around 24 hours left in the day though, unless I'm really bad at math, so even though I don't have much to contribute, I think more discussion on this topic would be helpful.


If we're discussing the setup, it's always good to harken back to what JackPK has explicitly mentioned of it:



JackPK said:


> The first seven players will include two scum, an inspector, a doctor, and three other innocent roles that are fairly typical for TCoD play.
> 
> If we have enough people sign up, I'll add up to four less typical roles, including another scum and three innocents. These roles will include the "dreaming god" from Kanto Role Choice Mafia and a freemason recruiter, since those are two of my favorite roles.


What we have here is:

Three scum, not much word on whether they're packing any powers (or even if the third scum isn't third-party scum rather than an additional mafia). The lack of further elaboration implies vanilla mafiosi, but it's definitely not a stated fact.
A cop and a doc.
Three _other_ "fairly typical" innocent roles. VM presumably accounts for one of those, if his claim is legitimate (pretending it was for a gag sounds like a lovely way to establish a fakeclaim, though, so that's an _if_.)
A freemason recruiter (By all indications, that was ILS) and a Dreaming God
Two other "less typical" roles.

All told, we most likely don't have multiple docs, considering that Jack singled that role out and mentioned that the unspecified roles are _other_ roles. This doesn't preclude other protective roles, however, and nothing is stopping Jack from ruling that docs and, say, bodyguards can clash.

By design or by lack of foresight, he could also easily not have specified in the role PMs whether clashing is possible. So... anyone packing a protective role should fire Jack a line about whether you can clash. Although he's not obligated to answer that, specially not if his answer would lead to indirect setup reveals.

(Also, while I'm posting, I have to say I don't really like Superbird's plan, but I'll elaborate maybe when it's not 2 AM on a day when I need to get up at 6. I'm also token *abstaining* in case nobody else will cast a vote in time, but please don't bandwagon after me -- leave it at that, and if a good lynch comes along, throwing two people at it should be trivial.)


----------



## JackPK (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

_Vote totals: 1 to abstain_

The Pokemon joke amongst themselves, but are more hesitant when it comes to seriously pointing the finger at someone. As the sun disappears below the horizon, the odd sparkling in the air fizzles out with it, leaving the Pokemon feeling even more uncertain in the dark night.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

The Pokemon wake up to an odd smell. The smell of... rotting meat? That's very weird, they think to themselves as they search for their missing comrade. But when they find Vileplume's body, all is made gruesomely clear — her battered corpse lies in a thick heap of scented spores, in which she seems to have used her fingertip to spell out a message in her last moments: _"Altissimo is scum."_







*Keldeo is dead.
She was innocent.

48 hours for day phase discussion.*


----------



## Autumn (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

whaaaaaaaaT


----------



## Superbird (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I think you know what, *Altissimo*. Explain yourself.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

nah whatever *altissimo*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

"Altissimo is scum" is an anagram for "Socialism is must"

Could this be the true meaning of Keldeo's dying message? Finally we are getting somewhere.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

#roasted


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

What a twist. *Altissimo*.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

my amazing mafia intuition about Altissimo in the last mafia game was so amazingly correct that it's STILL CORRECT IN THIS ONE even though I had no such feelings this time clearly

Is there an established role Keldeo could have been that does this? There probably is but I don't remember it. But yes, presuuumably *Altissimo*?


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Well, if Altissimo's voting for Altissimo, then so am I! *Altissimo* for President! That's what we're voting for, right? Presidency? Right?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

*Altissimo*, look how famous you've become! You're so important now that people have to put your name in bold letters whenever they talk about you. Wow!


----------



## Autumn (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

ahahaa i hate you all


----------



## Superbird (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

well maybe if you explained to us why Keldeo scrawled your name with her dying breath, we wouldnt be lynching you :)


----------



## Autumn (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

thanks for the smiley face but no i dont have a reason to bother lmao


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

*waves hello to *Altissimo**


----------



## M&F (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Hmm. This is kind of strange, but chalk it up to Dreaming God, I guess. Altissimo not resisting the lynch at all would make me worry about it being aliens at work, but as far as we're aware there hasn't been a night where she could have been activated (unless VM isn't telling us something), and setting Keldeo up for this sounds like something outside the scope of this game's night powers as far as we know them.

So, yeah. Buh-bye, *Altissimo*, tell your Pokéball factory masters that we're not afraid of their kind and so on forth.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*







rekt


----------



## M&F (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> rekt


When did Keldeo grow a second horn?


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Superbird said:


> well maybe if you explained to us why Keldeo scrawled your name with her dying breath, we wouldnt be lynching you :)


:) well sweaty,


----------



## Autumn (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> rekt


thanks


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I'll just leave this video here for your consideration.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'll just leave this video here for your consideration.


Butterfree confirmed notnotnotnotnot mafafia.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'll just leave this video here for your consideration.


much thank


----------



## JackPK (Mar 20, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

_Vote totals: 8 for Altissimo_

As it turns out, an explicit message from a victim is more than enough to rally a lynch mob, and the Pokemon descend upon Voltorb. "Yeah, sure, why not?" Voltorb says. "It's not like I care to keep bothering to hide it. Yeah, you guys suck and I'm trying to kill you. Whatever." The members of the lynch mob fire their most powerful attacks, and Voltorb is no more.

But, as night falls, the Pokemon remember that the fallen evildoer still has allies left alive...







*Altissimo is dead.
She was scum.

48 hours for night actions.*

Just a heads up in advance: I'll be on vacation this Tuesday through Thursday, so I'll start up the day phase Monday night and it will run extra-long until Friday when I come back and can close it.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

The Pokemon find their numbers continuing to dwindle as they wake up the next morning with Pikachu missing. A bit of poking around, and its badly bruised body turns up, but without a convenient clue like the one that accompanied Keldeo's body the day before.







*Faorzia is dead.
She was innocent.

Let's call it at least ~84 hours for day phase discussion. You have until Friday afternoon.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

So where is The Discourse?


----------



## M&F (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> So where is The Discourse?


I have a big fat post in the making but I've been ridiculously busy. The extended Day duration here is probably going to be godsend at this rate.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Well, there are six of us left, and two of us now are Mafia. I'm gonna go ahead and roleclaim.

The bird icon is Dodrio, the jack of all trades. So far, I've used my one-shot inspection on Music Dragon (who came up Not Mafia), and my roleblock on VM as an attempt to make sure that he wasn't Mafia either (and since there was still a kill last night, he at least isn't don, if that's the structure we're dealing with - if it's a free-for-all mafia then roleblocking one of many wouldn't have done any good, anyhow). 

Currently I have left healing and killing, both one-shot, so now would be a good time for the Inspector to come out with any results they might have, if we still have one remaining.  In the meantime, I know that at least one of MF, ZM, and Butterfree are Mafia. I'm going to start with *Metallica Fanboy* but hopefully we can shed some light here so this isn't an entirely random lynch.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Superbird said:


> Well, there are six of us left, and two of us now are Mafia. I'm gonna go ahead and roleclaim.
> 
> The bird icon is Dodrio, the jack of all trades. So far, I've used my one-shot inspection on Music Dragon (who came up Not Mafia), and my roleblock on VM as an attempt to make sure that he wasn't Mafia either (and since there was still a kill last night, he at least isn't don, if that's the structure we're dealing with - if it's a free-for-all mafia then roleblocking one of many wouldn't have done any good, anyhow).
> 
> Currently I have left healing and killing, both one-shot, so now would be a good time for the Inspector to come out with any results they might have, if we still have one remaining.  In the meantime, I know that at least one of MF, ZM, and Butterfree are Mafia. I'm going to start with *Metallica Fanboy* but hopefully we can shed some light here so this isn't an entirely random lynch.


Huh. That's a pretty convincing roleclaim. Okay, I'm sold.

I feel like the Inspector is probably dead, or else there's no reason they wouldn't have come forward already. So that might be a problem. I mean, if there's six of us left and two are mafia, and suppose we accidentally lynch an innocent today, and then the mafia kills an innocent... that leaves two innocents and two mafia. So we can't afford to get this wrong.

Since you've just revealed that you have a kill and a heal left, I'm almost certain the mafia is gonna target you next. So you're probably only gonna have the chance to use one of your powers before you die. Assuming that you can't heal yourself and that the mafia will try to kill you, your heal will go to waste if you use it tonight. Therefore you're better off using your kill. If for some reason the mafia doesn't target you immediately, you can probably leverage that heal for a victory afterwards, so.

Now, statistically speaking, if we lynch one person and kill one person, there's a pretty good chance we'll be able to pick off at least one mafia member - especially if we can get some more input from the others. So I'd say that's our best bet right now. But let's wait and see what everybody else says, I guess.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

If between a lynch today and a kill tonight, we kill at least one mafia member, then town can figure it out next day phase.


----------



## M&F (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Boooy howdy, let me tell you, university teachers need to stop doing that thing where they see a break coming up and decide that you need to get every goddamn thing done before then. At least the upshot is that now I'll have pleeeenty of time for this bullshit discourse.

Anyways, first of all, I'm Dreamer. Not Dreaming God -- Dreamer. The one who spontaneously gets info like "here's three people, at least one of them is scum" or "here's one person, that one's inno", as long as they're not being targeted in a given night. Unfortunately I've been popular enough to miss out on a couple nights, but here's what I scraped togehter:
-One of Zapi, Altissimo or Faorzia is mafia. Not useful now, I know. I was trying to piece something out of it, but eh, Keldeo did the honors and it's water under the bridge now. Not uncommon for this to happen to the earliest info you get.
-One of Keldeo, Butterfree or Superbird is mafia. This one's a little more interesting, but we'll talk more about that in a jiffy.
-Vipera Magnifica is clear. That was godsend, because his improptu roleclaim was kinda really bothering me.

That second one's been bugging me _but so much_, Superbird's been acting fairly suspect but Butterfree is all too noticeably less present than she usually is. I've seriously been entertaining the possibility that they're both scum and the RNG has tried to bamboozle me the Elite Four Choice Pokémafia way.

Superbird claiming now does rather little to assuage my concerns here. It's rather strange that Superbird would have blown his one-shot inspection on a perfectly innocuous target, and it's just the cherry on top of the suspect cake that said perfectly innocuous target popped up to back him up almost immediately. It's also rather awfully convenient that the two powers he supposedly has under his hat are one that we'd want to keep him alive for and the one that he would also happen to have if he were simply just a good old goon.

Oh, and let's not forget that his pretend randylynch on me just now was after I said I had information to share with the peanut gallery. It's like he wasn't looking forward to hearing it and was banking on me not making it, hmmm?

But hey, let's entertain the possibility that, despite so much play on the borders of suspect and lousy, Supes here is actually innocent. You know what? I actually want to find out if he is. We can still afford a mislynch right now, plus him flipping innocent would _probably_ confirm Music Dragon _and_ give us a confirmed scum to go after (ie, Butterfree).

So help me, all in all, I think my next dream is going to be the one where *Superbird* is dead.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I don't get why you wouldn't want to lynch Butterfree first though. Out of Superbird and Butterfree, Butterfree seems a lot more likely to be mafia.

I have a pretty good feeling that Butterfree and Zero Moment are the mafia here, but let's hear what they have to say before starting the lynch train.


----------



## M&F (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> I don't get why you wouldn't want to lynch Butterfree first though. Out of Superbird and Butterfree, Butterfree seems a lot more likely to be mafia.
> 
> I have a pretty good feeling that Butterfree and Zero Moment are the mafia here, but let's hear what they have to say before starting the lynch train.


Hm? How so? This might be sufficiently reasonable, but I'd like to hear a clear rationale.

And as for ZM... Well, I guess that, as ever, he's exactly as suspect as not, since regardless of alignment his Day game always consists primarily of hardcore radio silence.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Well I'm good for switching my vote to *Butterfree*, at least. I gave a vote mainly to make sure at least something happened today, and hey, we have a lot of information to go with now. Butterfree is certainly a better choice at this point.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I'm up, I'm up. Lots of claiming today, guess I might as well be next. I'm the Bodyguard. I protect a player, and either take the hit myself or rebuff it onto the attacker. I've been fairly active, but haven't been lucky enough to catch a predator. 

I'll throw down my vote for Butterfree if she doesn't show up to defend herself. While we're waiting, though, it might be best for MD to claim, too. Even though he seems to be proven, we can organize our plan of action later on.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Not convinced by this at all.


Metallica Fanboy said:


> Anyways, first of all, I'm Dreamer. Not Dreaming God -- Dreamer. The one who spontaneously gets info like "here's three people, at least one of them is scum" or "here's one person, that one's inno", as long as they're not being targeted in a given night. Unfortunately I've been popular enough to miss out on a couple nights, but here's what I scraped togehter:
> -One of Zapi, Altissimo or Faorzia is mafia. Not useful now, I know. I was trying to piece something out of it, but eh, Keldeo did the honors and it's water under the bridge now. Not uncommon for this to happen to the earliest info you get.
> -One of Keldeo, Butterfree or Superbird is mafia. This one's a little more interesting, but we'll talk more about that in a jiffy.
> -Vipera Magnifica is clear. That was godsend, because his improptu roleclaim was kinda really bothering me.
> ...


So what you're saying is that either Superbird or Butterfree are mafia. But I know with certainty that Butterfree is innocent, and I'm very inclined to believe Superbird, so that means you're making this stuff up. (See below.)



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Superbird claiming now does rather little to assuage my concerns here. It's rather strange that Superbird would have blown his one-shot inspection on a perfectly innocuous target, and it's just the cherry on top of the suspect cake that said perfectly innocuous target popped up to back him up almost immediately. It's also rather awfully convenient that the two powers he supposedly has under his hat are one that we'd want to keep him alive for and the one that he would also happen to have if he were simply just a good old goon.
> 
> Oh, and let's not forget that his pretend randylynch on me just now was after I said I had information to share with the peanut gallery. It's like he wasn't looking forward to hearing it and was banking on me not making it, hmmm?
> 
> ...


I really feel like you're grasping at straws here trying to make Superbird look suspicious. There was nothing weird about his roleclaim; in fact, I found it more believable than yours, mainly because he actually specified what species he is and it makes flavor sense. I don't get the feeling he'd just make that up. There's also nothing strange about him using his inspection on an innocuous target, because there hasn't really been much discussion at all, so there haven't _been_ any conspicuous targets until now.

And lastly, you suggest we lynch Superbird just to find out if he's telling the truth. But I think it would make a lot more sense to lynch _you_ in that case. If you're telling the truth, your power is spectacularly useless in the endgame, or at the very least unreliable; but if Superbird is telling the truth, he's got two valuable one-shots available. And confirming your information (VM is innocent, Superbird or Butterfree are mafia) would be a lot more helpful than confirming Superbird's information (Music Dragon is innocent).



Zero Moment said:


> I'm up, I'm up. Lots of claiming today, guess I might as well be next. I'm the Bodyguard. I protect a player, and either take the hit myself or rebuff it onto the attacker. I've been fairly active, but haven't been lucky enough to catch a predator.
> 
> I'll throw down my vote for Butterfree if she doesn't show up to defend herself. While we're waiting, though, it might be best for MD to claim, too. Even though he seems to be proven, we can organize our plan of action later on.


Ugh... Okay, fine. I really didn't want to do this, but since everyone's jumped on the "lynch Butterfree" bandwagon, I guess I don't have much choice.

Butterfree and I are *Lovers*. That means if one of us dies, so too does the other. (We also have another role between the two of us, but I'm not gonna reveal that; we'll need some tricks up our sleeve to win this.) I wanted to avoid revealing this because it paints a huge red target on our backs; now the mafia can get two kills in one! So, that's pretty bad. But on the flip side, it also means I can say with certainty that Butterfree is innocent. What does that mean for us? Well...

If Superbird is telling the truth, then both he and Butterfree are innocent, in which case MF was lying earlier. So there are two possibilities: either Superbird is mafia, but for some reason still identified me as innocent; or MF is mafia. I'm gonna go with the latter.

I vote to lynch *Metallica Fanboy*. My guess is that he and VM are the remaining mafia members, since VM is the only person he's trying to protect (and VM's roleclaim was really weird). If we lynch MF and Superbird kills VM, that could very well be a win right there! However, on the off chance that I'm wrong, the mafia could win if they get the double kill. ZM, if you really are the Bodyguard, you should use your protection power on either me or Butterfree (but don't say which one of us you're targeting!) so that there's at least a 50% chance the mafia will fail to kill us.


----------



## M&F (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Music Dragon said:


> I really feel like you're grasping at straws here trying to make Superbird look suspicious. There was nothing weird about his roleclaim; in fact, I found it more believable than yours, mainly because he actually specified what species he is and it makes flavor sense.


If it's flavor you want, I'm Clefairy (being that I picked the icon that unambiguously looks like one) and my flavor involves using my moon powers, but I can't when someone targets me because Clefairy are shy and hide away from sight and all. It's hardly the coziest fit ever, but remember, the roles are assigned randomly and aren't beholden to making perfect beautiful sense. If anything, I'd be more suspicious of Superbird's claim fitting so much, when considering that his role might be the only one here that was chosen to fit the flavor, and not the reverse. (Plus, Jack seems to be consistently picking Pokémon who just really look like the icons, and Dodrio doesn't actually look that much like the bird icon, so that also kind of jumps out to me. I'll freely admit that this is all sort of baseless speculation that doesn't actually add to my suspicions meaningfully, but really, if you want to guess from flavor, there be more fertile pastures that a way.)



Music Dragon said:


> I don't get the feeling he'd just make that up. There's also nothing strange about him using his inspection on an innocuous target, because there hasn't really been much discussion at all, so there haven't _been_ any conspicuous targets until now.


I dunno, he's kind of implied that he used the inspection first, and N1 at the latest. Too early to tell if discussion wasn't going to pick up any, and with too many people still alive for the odds to be any good.
(I got my info N0, N1 and N3, also. Forgot to point this out earlier).



Music Dragon said:


> And lastly, you suggest we lynch Superbird just to find out if he's telling the truth. But I think it would make a lot more sense to lynch _you_ in that case. If you're telling the truth, your power is spectacularly useless in the endgame, or at the very least unreliable; but if Superbird is telling the truth, he's got two valuable one-shots available. And confirming your information (VM is innocent, Superbird or Butterfree are mafia) would be a lot more helpful than confirming Superbird's information (Music Dragon is innocent).


Normally, I'd actually agree with that, but for this particular instance, I begdiffer. See below.



Music Dragon said:


> Ugh... Okay, fine. I really didn't want to do this, but since everyone's jumped on the "lynch Butterfree" bandwagon, I guess I don't have much choice.
> 
> Butterfree and I are *Lovers*. That means if one of us dies, so too does the other. (We also have another role between the two of us, but I'm not gonna reveal that; we'll need some tricks up our sleeve to win this.) I wanted to avoid revealing this because it paints a huge red target on our backs; now the mafia can get two kills in one! So, that's pretty bad. But on the flip side, it also means I can say with certainty that Butterfree is innocent. What does that mean for us? Well...
> 
> If Superbird is telling the truth, then both he and Butterfree are innocent, in which case MF was lying earlier. So there are two possibilities: either Superbird is mafia, but for some reason still identified me as innocent; or MF is mafia. I'm gonna go with the latter.


... You'll have to clarify me on something: are you Lovers by design, or are you the sort where one starts out as Lover and makes someone else their Lover? I rather doubt it's the former, though, since you've just mentioned you have a power between the two of you. But the latter doesn't actually clear either of you. Remember, this modelet of Lover can easily end up in love with a mafioso. And since Jack didn't mention any third parties, this must mean this is also the modelet that is Town and can end up with a mafioso without changing their alignment.

So, we have three possible scenarios, here. If either of you is mafia, then that directly implicates one of Superbird or Butterfree, which is, oh, exactly what my power has already gathered. If you're both innocent, either I'm lying or Superbird is playing a deeper game than any of us thought, but from where I'm standing neither of those possibilities is very likely.

The thing is? All considering, lynching me to confirm my information is too risky. It won't directly implicate anyone, so the remaining mafiosi could very easily gambit their way to a fatal mislynch. Meanwhile, lynching Superbird will directly lead us to victory when we put all of this together. If he's mafia, besides all the potential implications, we'll have staved off the numerical litmus and we'll be able to use our collective powers to easily fish out the mafioso among us. If he's innocent, though, that'll straightforwardly spell out which of the remaining players are mafia, so we'll be able to pick them off readily. I realize that this plan banks on whether I'm telling the truth, but really, in mafia, what _isn't_ potentially a big fat lie? Almost nothing can be proven. It checks out perfect from where I'm standing, so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> If anything, I'd be more suspicious of Superbird's claim fitting so much, when considering that his role might be the only one here that was chosen to fit the flavor, and not the reverse. (Plus, Jack seems to be consistently picking Pokémon who just really look like the icons, and Dodrio doesn't actually look that much like the bird icon, so that also kind of jumps out to me. I'll freely admit that this is all sort of baseless speculation that doesn't actually add to my suspicions meaningfully, but really, if you want to guess from flavor, there be more fertile pastures that a way.)


See, that's the thing. That oddness didn't escape me at the beginning of the game, so I asked about it and no one really followed up on it with anything useful so I just dropped the subject.


Me said:


> I haven't posted yet, so I should.
> 
> Does our specific pokémon identity affect our role? I know mine does, and the rest of you probably too. Which means Altissimo is voltorb/electrode? idk where that gets us though.





Metallica Fanboy said:


> I dunno, he's kind of implied that he used the inspection first, and N1 at the latest. Too early to tell if discussion wasn't going to pick up any, and with too many people still alive for the odds to be any good.


I did inspection on night 1 and roleblocking on night 3 - I figured wasting inspection on night 0 without even a clue would be a bad idea, so on Night 1 I targeted the person who shook up discussion with ridiculous accusations on Day 1, who happened to be Music Dragon. And for what it's worth, MD is kind of a wildcard anyway (at least within my perception), so I had no problem with removing any uncertainty from that.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> ... You'll have to clarify me on something: are you Lovers by design, or are you the sort where one starts out as Lover and makes someone else their Lover? I rather doubt it's the former, though, since you've just mentioned you have a power between the two of you. But the latter doesn't actually clear either of you. Remember, this modelet of Lover can easily end up in love with a mafioso. And since Jack didn't mention any third parties, this must mean this is also the modelet that is Town and can end up with a mafioso without changing their alignment.


 I'm interested in knowing this too.

Also going to *retract my vote* for the meantime just to make sure I don't mess anything up before everyone's spoken. With the plan being to submit a vote again towards the end of the day when I'm more sure of what's what.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> If it's flavor you want, I'm Clefairy (being that I picked the icon that unambiguously looks like one) and my flavor involves using my moon powers, but I can't when someone targets me because Clefairy are shy and hide away from sight and all.


So you admit to being a member of the Moon Mafia, otherwise known as the Illuminati!?



Metallica Fanboy said:


> ... You'll have to clarify me on something: are you Lovers by design, or are you the sort where one starts out as Lover and makes someone else their Lover? I rather doubt it's the former, though, since you've just mentioned you have a power between the two of you. But the latter doesn't actually clear either of you. Remember, this modelet of Lover can easily end up in love with a mafioso. And since Jack didn't mention any third parties, this must mean this is also the modelet that is Town and can end up with a mafioso without changing their alignment.





Superbird said:


> I'm interested in knowing this too.


It's the kind where the Lover picks a partner. I have to admit the possibility of an innocent-mafia couple hadn't actually occurred to me (what with this being my first game and everything), so I suppose that makes my argument a bit less convincing. Still, the fact of the matter is that we're both innocent, even if I can't really prove it.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> So, we have three possible scenarios, here. If either of you is mafia, then that directly implicates one of Superbird or Butterfree, which is, oh, exactly what my power has already gathered. If you're both innocent, either I'm lying or Superbird is playing a deeper game than any of us thought, but from where I'm standing neither of those possibilities is very likely.
> 
> The thing is? All considering, lynching me to confirm my information is too risky. It won't directly implicate anyone, so the remaining mafiosi could very easily gambit their way to a fatal mislynch. Meanwhile, lynching Superbird will directly lead us to victory when we put all of this together. If he's mafia, besides all the potential implications, we'll have staved off the numerical litmus and we'll be able to use our collective powers to easily fish out the mafioso among us. If he's innocent, though, that'll straightforwardly spell out which of the remaining players are mafia, so we'll be able to pick them off readily. I realize that this plan banks on whether I'm telling the truth, but really, in mafia, what _isn't_ potentially a big fat lie? Almost nothing can be proven. It checks out perfect from where I'm standing, so I'm sticking with it.


How would lynching an innocent Superbird straightforwardly spell out anything? If he's innocent, killing him only confirms that I'm innocent. That's all the information we'd get from that. Lynching you, on the other hand, would give us useful information regardless of your alignment. If you're mafia, we could probably safely conclude that VM is also mafia. If you're innocent, then at least we know for sure that Superbird or Butterfree is mafia.

Also consider what's at stake if we mislynch. If Superbird is telling the truth, lynching him would cost us a kill and a heal, and if I'm telling the truth, killing either me or Butterfree would cost us _two_ innocents rather than one. But if you're telling the truth, lynching you doesn't actually cost us any important powers.

So, in conclusion: lynching MF gives us the best risk/reward ratio.


----------



## M&F (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Music Dragon said:


> So you admit to being a member of the Moon Mafia, otherwise known as the Illuminati!?


No, I only serve the Mooners of the Moon Association, that regularly meets with the purpose of mooning the planet Earth. But thanks for lumping me in with that bunch just because I'm from the moon, you moonist.



Music Dragon said:


> It's the kind where the Lover picks a partner. I have to admit the possibility of an innocent-mafia couple hadn't actually occurred to me (what with this being my first game and everything), so I suppose that makes my argument a bit less convincing. Still, the fact of the matter is that we're both innocent, even if I can't really prove it.


If you can't really prove it, then it's no more useful to the choir than my own assertion of innocence is. Sounds like we're just going to be driving each other to a standstill unless the others have their own thoughts on the matter.



Music Dragon said:


> How would lynching an innocent Superbird straightforwardly spell out anything?


To put it simply: process of elimination.



Music Dragon said:


> Also consider what's at stake if we mislynch. If Superbird is telling the truth, lynching him would cost us a kill and a heal, and if I'm telling the truth, killing either me or Butterfree would cost us _two_ innocents rather than one. But if you're telling the truth, lynching you doesn't actually cost us any important powers.


You and Butterfree are, indeed, to risky to lynch, which is why I'm not doing it. But Superbird? A kill and a heal are not going to be that useful to us at this juncture. VM can kill just fine if we need someone to, and the heal would be difficult to target properly while also potentially being the only thing standing between the mafia and an extremely favorable Day situation. Lynching Superbird will help us narrow down suspects so that our odds of not lynching mafia in the subsequent are, mathematically, 33% at the absolute worst case scenario (and the absolute worst case scenario wouldn't even be particularly likely, in itself). I'd take those odds over a complete crapshoot heal.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I'm just going to state something briefly, and that's that we shouldn't be so eager to lynch an innocent just for information. Remember, there are six players left, two of whom are mafia. That doesn't sound so bad at first, but now there is the possibility that Music Dragon is a Lover that has sided with the mafia. That effectively would make three out of the remaining six players anti-town, and if you removed one from the mix... well... you can see the problem there.

I have some more thoughts on this, but I need to go have dinner first.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Confirming that yeah, MD and I are lovers. I'm sorry for not saying too much - that's actually simply because everyone else was being really entertaining and I didn't think I had anything to say that could live up to that. (Really, though, my mafia participation is usually kind of erratic.)

I'm honestly not sure whether I believe Superbird or MF at this point; since we know I'm innocent, it's clear one of the two is mafia. I'm inclined to think lynching *Metallica Fanboy* is probably the better strategic choice, though, for the reasons outlined by Music Dragon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Let's look at the possible scenarios here:

Given that JackPK already mentioned there would be a dreamer in this game, I feel like that would be a very difficult role to fakeclaim. I'm inclined to believe MF is innocent. Given this, the options are:

A) Butterfree is mafia, Music Dragon is Lovers with Butterfree, and Zero Moment is mafia

B) Superbird is mafia, Zero Moment is mafia, and Butterfree and Music Dragon are innocent Lovers

C) Superbird is mafia, Butterfree is mafia, and Music Dragon is Lovers with Butterfree

D) Superbird is mafia, Music Dragon is mafia, and Butterfree is the Lover (this is functionally identical to C and I see no reason for them to lie about this one)

Butterfree and Music Dragon being the only mafia would create a bit of a paradox, since that would mean Superbird was innocent... and Superbird being innocent means Music Dragon is also innocent. This couldn't happen unless Superbird was lying about his role and was Lovers with the mafia, but this is so convoluted that I'm going to ignore it. Besides, it's also functionally identical to C.

If MF is one of the mafia, however, then that's a fresh batch of scenarios:

E) MF is mafia, and so is Superbird

F) MF is mafia, and so is Zero Moment

G) MF is mafia, and so is Butterfree. Music Dragon is lovers with either.

H) MF is mafia, and so is Music Dragon (this one also creates a paradox because Superbird would have cleared MD)

I) MF is mafia, and so am I (this one isn't possible either, because JackPK said so. He sent me a super secret message called a "Role PM" and in that message, it said I wasn't mafia :o Shocking.)

I have a hunch it's A, but no one really cares about what my hunch is, do they?


----------



## M&F (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

... Hmmm. Not much more to do about this predicament, it seems. Well played, Town. It's been one of hell of a game -- fun enough to be worth losing, all in all. If we're just going down, though, I might as well take the scenic route.

So, feast yourselves on another one of those anagrams: if you rearrange the letters on "soft, terrible roast chicken arse", you can get "ee, terrorist checks in for a blast". ... That sucked, I know. Look, my point is, I'm about to *explode Superbird* just for the hell of it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

....
Well, I was just in the middle of typing a big post analyzing the repercussions of Superbird's and MF's claims, but uh. Guess that's a bit moot now.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Welp. Goodbye world.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

*loads bullet in gun*

time to finish this tonight, I guess


----------



## JackPK (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Sorry for the delay in processing that.

*Metallica Fanboy is dead.
He was scum.

Superbird is dead.
He was innocent.

~12ish or so hours left in the day phase.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Dammit, I forgot to include the little icons and I can't edit in the mafia subforum. I was going for a stylistic thing with those.

Here, pretend this was the post instead:







*Metallica Fanboy is dead.
He was scum.*







*Superbird is dead.
He was innocent.

~12ish hours left in the day phase.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Oh, I thought the phase would just end. Guess we have more time. 

Hey Butterfree, think you could come clean about what that additional power is that you and Music Dragon share? I'm leaning towards Zero Moment being the last mafia but before I can really trust you two I need to hear all the details.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

it's EXPLOSION FRIDAY, everyone


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Oh, I thought the phase would just end. Guess we have more time.
> 
> Hey Butterfree, think you could come clean about what that additional power is that you and Music Dragon share? I'm leaning towards Zero Moment being the last mafia but before I can really trust you two I need to hear all the details.


Shut your fuck! You can shove all the details up your mafia-infused butthole, Illuminatus! I vote to lynch *Vipera Magnifica*! It's time to end your shitposting once and for all! Hoohoohoo!


----------



## Autumn (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

_shut your fuck_


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

If you're going to lynch me, at least give me a valid reason. If it's because MF "cleared" me as innocent, that's meaningless, because keep in mind terrorists and mafia _don't actually know each other_. Ergo, MF picked someone at random, and that happened to be me.

Now, I've noticed that Butterfree has been rather quiet this game. Of course, if she were mafia, that would only be to her advantage, since apparently claiming any kind of role makes you the target of everyone's suspicion. When I posted my last message, asking her to give more details about her role, I checked the players list, and she viewed the thread without posting. Why though? Was it because I had already voiced the opinion that I was leaning towards lynching Zero Moment? I suppose if I were mafia I would just keep my mouth shut in that situation.

I'm voting for *Butterfree* now to even out the vote. With my vigilante powers, I can end the mafia's reign of terror, even if they try to kill me. Zero Moment, maybe you can redeem yourself from being a member of the Illuminati if you join forces with me to seal away the true final boss of this game.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

VM you better make a video recapping this mafia game. if you don't i'll disown you


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I viewed the thread without posting because I went into the lovers quicktopic instead to discuss the situation with MD, as is reasonable to do when you're lovers. I don't actually trust you, like, _at all_; I think you're considerably more likely to be the remaining mafia than Zero Moment.

But I just mulled it over and I have a plan. _Assuming_ JackPK resolves ties by letting the last dead player vote, it's pretty much a foolproof town victory, and even if not, I think it gives us better odds than anything else, regardless of who turns out to be mafia. Ready?

I'm the lover and Music Dragon is a doctor.

Let's *abstain* today. Then, tonight, Zero Moment protects Music Dragon, who heals me, while Vipera Magnifica tries to kill me. Obviously, one of us is actually mafia, so it won't actually play out that way.

Suppose VM is mafia; then the only person he _can_ kill tonight is Zero Moment, and MD and I can easily lynch him tomorrow with a majority vote.

Suppose Zero Moment is mafia; then he will presumably target Music Dragon, we will die, the vote will be tied between VM and ZM tomorrow, and (assuming JackPK does the tiebreaking thing) one of us tiebreaks, knowing for sure that it must be Zero Moment who is the mafia member (VM couldn't have killed us, since then Zero Moment is a bodyguard and both of us are protected).

Finally, suppose we are actually a lover/mafia pair and have been lying all along. Then MD is not actually a doctor who can heal me, and ZM is protecting MD, so I'm vulnerable, VM's attack on me will kill us, and the town will win.

The only way this could go wrong is if 1) Zero Moment is mafia, JackPK breaks ties at random, _and_ we get unlucky on that 50-50 chance, or, hypothetically, 2) the setup has a mafia doctor or mafia roleblocker and _that's_ what MD is (he isn't). But if you're entertaining that thought, I must point out that the original seven roles were all extremely standard and we now know the third scum was a terrorist; unusual mafia roles among those first seven seem pretty unlikely.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Hrrrrrm. I hope you know what you're getting us into, my love...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Good plan, Butterfree. Let's do it, let's *abstain*.

If Zero Moment is mafia, I'll kill him tonight and the town will win.

If I'm mafia, MD heals Butterfree and Zero Moment protects MD so the only person I can kill is Zero Moment. The town then votes me off and wins the next day.

If Butterfree and MD are a Lover/Mafia pair... well I'm not even going to be too salty about that because a Lover win is a rare and beautiful thing.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Very well then! I'll *abstain* too.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Are you sure you don't want to go with my plan where you target me? I'm a bit concerned that you could be mafia, will actually target nobody so that there's no kill tonight, and will then try to spin that outcome somehow tomorrow.

In my plan, in the event that there's no kill tonight, I was going to suggest _tomorrow_ that we abstain and then VM targets ZM (while ZM, if innocent, targets MD again). That way either VM successfully kills ZM and we win, or any other outcome means VM must be mafia and we lynch him. That only works if you're sufficiently satisfied we're innocent, or at least that you don't want to kill us (which in my plan would hopefully be accomplished by then since no kill tonight will prove that MD really is a doctor), but if you already are, that's fine and we can skip to that part, _so long as_ we're all clear that if ZM doesn't die tonight, then we should definitely lynch VM tomorrow. If you have any doubts about this, then by all means let's go with my original plan.

To remain on the cautious side, I'm going to assume you're going with my original plan (of targeting me) _unless_ you post again confirming that you're going to go with Zero Moment. If you do confirm you're targeting ZM, then if there's no kill tonight, we're definitely lynching VM tomorrow, and going "actually I changed my mind and targeted Butterfree" or whatever will not help you - please _actually do_ target ZM if you manage to post that confirmation. Otherwise, if there's no kill we do this again tomorrow, abstaining and then having VM actually target ZM.

(If you don't confirm anything, we'll assume you're targeting me, but if you want to end this quickly you can still target Zero Moment; the point of assuming you're targeting me is just that then _if_ there's no kill we can't yet conclude you're mafia.)

And of course, Zero Moment, if innocent, should still protect MD.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

My GoAnimate trial already expired, but I made a new one, just for this.

All will be settled tonight.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

_Vote totals: 3 to abstain_

Disturbed to be discussing what to do amid blown-up chunks of Dodrio and Clefairy, the Pokemon end up making a plan to coordinate themselves at night rather than killing someone else during the day, each of them praying they won't be the target of the remaining scum.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I love when night actions are all in early.

---

The sun rises hesitantly, as if it knows what has become of the group of Pokemon. On the other hand, Raticate rises with confidence, sure that the scum threat is gone or soon to be so. When he reaches the clearing where the Pokemon have been discussing things, however, he finds the corpses of all of his comrades — those of Charmeleon and Dragonair lying mangled and beaten, with Butterfree's tear-streaked cheeks the only hint to her cause of death.

It's bittersweet to be the last one standing, but at least, as an innocent, Raticate is assured that he and his friends have won. But at what cost...?







*Zero Moment is dead.
He was scum.*







*Music Dragon is dead.
He was innocent.*







*Butterfree was dead.
She was innocent.*



*Innocents win.*





Spoiler: Role PMs



[hide=Altissimo — Voltorb, the scum leader]
*Altissimo*, you are *Voltorb*, the *scum leader*.





Your alignment is *scum*.

Your fellow scum are Metallica Fanboy and Zero Moment. The scum faction Quicktopic is here.

Voltorb always has a nasty, angry-looking expression on its face, doesn’t it? And it’s always exploding on things, trying to destroy them. Voltorb’s always pretty pissed off, I figure. Maybe that’s why you, a Voltorb, have decided to kill off everybody except your closest comrades.

Each night, you may select somebody to kill with the move Rage. You may discuss the decision with the other scum, but as leader, you are the one who gets to make the final decision. If you are inactive, Zero Moment may turn in the nightkill in your stead, and he will inherit the nightkill if you are killed.





Spoiler: Keldeo — Vileplume, the dreaming god



*Keldeo*, you are *Vileplume*, the *dreaming god*.





Your alignment is *innocent*.

You have an array of different pollens, spores and powders at your disposal, able to cause a variety of unusual effects. You’re not quite sure what all of them do, but surely some of them will be useful, no? You’ll just have to hope you can pick the good ones out and leave the bad ones alone.

Each night, you may select one of the following spores, but you may not pick the same spore twice. You have at your disposal: furious, sleepy, shiny, toxic, smelly, pungent, aromatic, moist, and meaty spores.

[hide=spore effects]
furious spores — During the next day phase, No Lynch is not an option.
sleepy spores — The next day phase is skipped, giving two night phases in a row.
shiny spores — If the town tries to lynch an innocent, the lynch fails.
toxic spores — If the town tries to lynch scum, the last person to vote (other than the scum in question) also dies.
smelly spores — During this night phase, all other night actions fail.
pungent spores — During the next day phase, players may ask the dead Yes/No questions publicly in the thread, and the dead may respond (with only Yes/No, nothing more).
aromatic spores — The next day phase will consist of The Thing, between the two players who have posted the most text (by word count) in the thread so far.
moist spores — During the next day phase, if the suicide bomber tries to bomb someone, it is unsuccessful and only the suicide bomber dies, not the target.
meaty spores — The next time someone targets Keldeo at night, that person’s alignment will be publicly revealed at the start of the following day. If multiple people target Keldeo, only the first one to send in their night action will be subject to these spores.



[/hide]



Spoiler: Music Dragon — Dragonair, the doctor



*Music Dragon*, you are *Dragonair*, the *doctor*.





Your alignment is *innocent*.

Brimming with life energy, you are a kind Pokemon who exudes a gentle aura, allowing you to change the weather and make even the most raging seas peaceful. As such, you seek to prevent the conflict that has torn the Pokemon community asunder.

Each night, you may target someone to fill with your excess life energy, allowing them to survive any attempt to kill them.





Spoiler: I liek Scythers — Omanyte, the freemason



*I liek Scythers*, you are *Omanyte*, the *freemason*.





Your alignment is *innocent*.

When you lift a seashell to your ear, you can hear the sound of the sea. I guess it works kind of like a telephone to the sea. Sort of. Well, Omanyte, as a sea-bound, shelled invertebrate, can pick up those calls. Think of him as Aquaman’s secretary. By giving someone a seashell, Omanyte and his comrades can communicate with that person for as long as Omanyte is alive.

Each night, you may pick somebody to give a seashell, inducting them into your freemason cult. Your Quicktopic thread is here. If you die, the remaining inductees may no longer communicate with each other.





Spoiler: Zapi — Seel, the inspector



*Zapi*, you are *Seel*, the *inspector*.





Your alignment is *innocent*.

Aww, you’re a fish with the face of a cute little puppy dog. Who could ever resist playing with you and celebrating your adorability? Terrible people, that’s who. And _only_ terrible people.

Each night, you may pick somebody to inspect. By finding out whether they’re sweet or a sourpuss, you can accurately divine their innocence or lackthereof.





Spoiler: Superbird — Dodrio, the jack of all trades



*Superbird*, you are *Dodrio*, the *jack of all trades*.





Your alignment is *innocent*.

Three heads are better than one, am I right? Each of your heads has a particular speciality that might be useful in sussing out the scum — inspecting, healing, and roleblocking — or, if you prefer, you might even be able to all work together just once and peck somebody to death.

Each night, you may select one of your four one-shot abilities and a target to use it on. You have one shot each of inspection, healing, roleblocking, and killing.





Spoiler: Metallica Fanboy — Clefairy, the scum suicide bomber



*Metallica Fanboy*, you are *Clefairy*, the *scum suicide bomber*.





Your alignment is *scum*.

Your fellow scum are Altissimo and Zero Moment. The scum faction Quicktopic is here.

The sweetest exteriors sometimes mask the vilest interiors, and you’re no exception. With your compatriots, you are so enraged with the other Pokemon that you want to murder them all. And with some strategic use of Mimic on your friend Voltorb, you’ve learned how to use Self-Destruct to further your goal. The only problem is… well, the obvious problem with a Clefairy exploding.

During the day phase, you may post publicly in the game thread *”Explode (target)”* (or anything to that effect; just make it clear to both me and the other players). You and the target will both die. The day phase will still continue, and the other players may still lynch if they like.

Though you can freely communicate with the other scum, you cannot inherit the nightkill if both of them are killed.





Spoiler: Vipera Magnifica — Raticate, the vigilante



*Vipera Magnifica*, you are *Raticate*, the *vigilante*.





Your alignment is *innocent*.

With your robust teeth, you can destroy any Pokemon that stands in your way. Though some may take a more conciliatory approach, when push comes to shove, you’re willing to defend your fellow Pokemon against the scum threat with brutal force.

Each night, you may select one target to kill with Super Fang.





Spoiler: Zero Moment — Charmeleon, the scum goon



*Zero Moment*, you are *Charmeleon*, the *scum goon*.





Your alignment is *scum*.

Your fellow scum are Altissimo and Metallica Fanboy. The scum faction Quicktopic is here.

Charmeleon’s quite the loose cannon, refusing to follow orders and seemingly furious at everything. Maybe that’s why you’ve joined Voltorb’s mission to destroy all the other Pokemon.

As the scum leader, Altissimo makes the factional kill each night with the move Rage. But if she is dead, you inherit it, and if she’s inactive, you can turn in the nightkill in her stead. Otherwise, you have no special powers.





Spoiler: Faorzia — Pikachu, the tracker



*Faorzia*, you are *Pikachu*, the *tracker*.





Your alignment is *innocent*.

We all know, thanks to the new Japan-only side game, that Pikachu is a great detective. It’s the game’s title, after all: Great Detective Pikachu! Clearly, Pikachu must have well-honed, expert detective powers.

Each night, you may select somebody to keep an eye on. At the end of the night, you’ll receive a report on who (if anybody) they targeted with their night action.





Spoiler: Butterfree — Butterfree, the lover



*Butterfree*, you are *Butterfree*, the *lover*.





Your alignment is *innocent*.

Ah, the life of a Butterfree is one of short but intense romance! Butterflies only live a few weeks or months after pupating, after all, so finding a mate is imperative. And once you’ve found one, why, you’ll just have to protect each other at all costs. Love makes you do crazy things, after all.

Before this first night is over, please select another player to become your lover.

For the rest of the game, if either you or your lover dies, the other will commit suicide in despair. Your goal is for both of you to survive to the end of the game. If you are both innocent, you may win with the rest of the innocents. If your lover is scum, your only win condition is for the two of you to be the only players remaining on either side.

I've set up a Quicktopic for the lovers here.


[/hide]



Spoiler: Night action breakdown



[hide=Night Zero/Day One]*Initial business*

Butterfree/Lover selects Music Dragon/Doctor as her lover

*Night Zero*

Altissimo/Scum leader targets ILS
Keldeo/Dreaming god uses the aromatic spore (fails, since no one has posted yet)
Music Dragon/Doctor targets Butterfree
ILS/Freemason targets Butterfree
Zapi/Inspector targets Keldeo; result: innocent
Superbird/Jack of all trades abstains from acting
Metallica Fanboy/Scum suicide bomber has no night action
VM/Vigilante abstains from using his power
Zero Moment/Scum goon has no night action
Faorzia/Tracker targets Music Dragon; result: Butterfree
Butterfree/Lover has no night action

Results:

ILS is killed
Butterfree is recruited into the freemasons

Zapi gets inspection results (innocent) for Keldeo
Faorzia gets tracker results (targeted Butterfree) for Music Dragon

*Day One*

No lynch





Spoiler: Night One/Day Two



*Night One*

Altissimo/Scum leader is absent due to IRL circumstances she’s warned us about in advance, and thus doesn’t get penalized
Keldeo/Dreaming god uses the shiny spore (prevents lynch of an innocent in the next day)
Music Dragon/Doctor targets Butterfree
Zapi/Inspector targets Faorzia; result: innocent
Superbird/Jack of all trades uses inspection on Music Dragon; result: innocent
Metallica Fanboy/Scum suicide bomber has no night action
VM/Vigilante abstains from using his power
Zero Moment/Scum goon uses the nightkill on Zapi
Faorzia/Tracker targets MF; result: did not target anyone
Butterfree/Lover has no night action

Results:

Zapi is killed

Zapi gets inspection results (innocent) for Faorzia
Faorzia gets tracker results (targeted no one) for Metallica Fanboy
Superbird gets inspection results (innocent) for Music Dragon

*Day Two*

No lynch





Spoiler: Night Two/Day Three



*Night Two*

Altissimo/Scum leader targets Keldeo
Keldeo/Dreaming god uses the meaty spore (flips the next person to target Keldeo)
Music Dragon/Doctor targets Butterfree
Superbird/Jack of all trades uses X on X
Metallica Fanboy/Scum suicide bomber has no night action
VM/Vigilante abstains from using his power
Zero Moment/Scum goon has no night action
Faorzia/Tracker targets VM; result: did not target anyone
Butterfree/Lover has no night action

Results:

Keldeo is killed
Altissimo flips scum publicly in the thread due to the meaty spore

Faorzia gets tracker results (targeted no one) for VM

Superbird is WARNED for not turning in a night action

*Day Three*

Altissimo is lynched





Spoiler: Night Three/Day Four



*Night Three*

Music Dragon/Doctor targets Butterfree
Superbird/Jack of all trades uses roleblocking on VM
Metallica Fanboy/Scum suicide bomber has no night action
VM/Vigilante abstains from using his power
Zero Moment/Scum goon targets Faorzia
Faorzia/Tracker targets Metallica Fanboy; result: did not target anyone
Butterfree/Lover has no night action

Results:

Faorzia is killed

Faorzia gets tracker results (targeted no one) for Metallica Fanboy

*Day Four*

Metallia Fanboy explodes onto Superbird.

No lynch





Spoiler: Night Four



*Night Four*

Music Dragon/Doctor targets Butterfree
VM/Vigilante targets Zero Moment
Zero Moment/Scum goon targets Music Dragon
Butterfree/Lover has no night action

Results:

Zero Moment is killed
Music Dragon is killed
Butterfree is killed because lovers[/hide]



I realized around the first Day or so that I'd probably slanted the setup a bit too much in favor of the innocents, but the scum played a very good game (including managing to kill both inforoles before any info could be shared) and I honestly thought they would win until Butterfree and VM's plans in the last Day phase.

This was fun! We should do this again sometime, but I think I'll let some ideas marinate in my head for awhile first. Probably until after the next MFia, assuming that happens soon.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

VM i hate you so much

also i hate being mafia!!!!!! there's a reason i didnt fight when i was getting lynched and that's because i JUST expended all my energy on villain team mafia and i was too exhausted to care

1/10 it was saved by the beautiful shitposts and goanimate videos
VM even though i hate you please make another goanimate


----------



## JackPK (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Incidentally, the seven "traditional" roles I mentioned at the start of the game were scum leader, scum goon, inspector, doctor, vig, lover and jack of all trades, because those are all on the list of roles Butterfree included in the "Mafia Rules" thread we've had since the distant old days of 2010. (Well, except jack of all trades, but I distinctly remember it being one of the staple TCoD roles from when I regularly played here like 5+ years ago, so I also included it under the "traditional" umbrella.)

I haven't seen tracker used that often here, at least in the games I've played in recently, and terrorist also seems to have gone out of style since the old days of TCoD, so those were the other two "less traditional" roles along with freemason recruiter and dreaming god.

---

Also, for the record, I didn't manipulate the role-assignment RNG at all. It really did make Altissimo scum and ILS freemason right after they'd both _just_ had those roles.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I'm very disappointed that I didn't get the opportunity to tiebreak between VM and ZM, because then I would have voted for a mafia win just so I could murder VM hilariously.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

A freemason without a cult >:(

And I skimmed the thread and technically I reprised my role from Villanous Team Mafia; I just got killed before I could do anything >:( welp, suitable revenge from Alti since she got so pissed at me last time for not saying her fake claim. :3


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Whew! I've got to admit, I was wayyyy more suspicious of VM there at the end and had actually written up a post with a bolded lynch vote for him when I thought of the other plan and decided to post that instead just to be safe. Good thing I did. Even if we had to nobly give our lives for the cause, sniff.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Butterfree said:


> Whew! I've got to admit, I was wayyyy more suspicious of VM there at the end and had actually written up a post with a bolded lynch vote for him when I thought of the other plan and decided to post that instead just to be safe. Good thing I did. Even if we had to nobly give our lives for the cause, sniff.


I hate you too


----------



## Zapi (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I was SO excited to be inspector this game and so disappointed that I got killed before I could do anything! : ( Either the RNGods really do hate me or some of y'all have some damn good intuition.

Regardless, I had a lot of fun reading this thread, mostly due to VM and MD's contributions. I feel like I can die happy knowing that a goanimate rendition of myself has been featured in a loss.jpg parody


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I feel there's only one thing left to say.

 good shit go౦ԁ sHit thats  some goodshit rightthere rightthere if i do ƽaү so my self  i say so  thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ  НO0ОଠOOOOOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ        Good shit


----------



## Autumn (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

YOU DONT EVEN POST


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

no u


----------



## M&F (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Well! What I said about this game being worth losing is still true, even if I _was_ pretensely acting defeatist on that last post in order to frame VM more thorougly.

It's already been linked in the role PMs, but just for added visibility, our quicktopic was here. The bottom line is that I was wary of Town potentially having an additional protective role aside from Doctor, so we started out targeting players unlikely to be protected promptly, in hopes of weeding out some protective roles that way. And yet, the only new player we spared was Town's only protection role, so that went _well_, clearly. Keldeo getting that ridiculously lucky with the spores was probably the worst of our setbacks, though; we lost both a teammate and the ideal timing to shift the strategy. I could've established myself as Dreamer on that Day we ended up using to drag Altissimo across the plaza, really.

I do have to point out that a mafia with almost no powers tends to have a hard time against a town that's all useful power roles, even if unusually getting otherwise regular mafia status made my brand of Terrorist much more powerful than the usual article. This isn't me trying to be a sore loser -- after all, we still efficiently shut down some of the worst you all had to throw at us in each Night -- but it's always worth pointing out. Still, it was nice having such an intense game even with relatively simple roles for the most part, even if it only really picked up the pace towards the endgame, so that was quite far from all bad.

Anyways, hope to see you all in the next game, whenever that ends up being! There's still not much MFia blowing in the wind yet, but at some point further down the road I might try to set up a Pokkén Tournament-themed game. Until then, though, let's see if anybody else has an interesting round that they feel like starting.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Until then, though, let's see if anybody else has an interesting round that they feel like starting.





Vipera Magnifica said:


> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> > There's just so many good usernames here though. ChunksWoman? DoublePony? MergeMustache? GolferIncrease? HonkyPeak? IrregularHernia? MongolianColon?
> ...


----------



## Negrek (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

This was a fantastic game to spectate, A+ good work.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Negrek said:


> This was a fantastic game to spectate, A+ good work.


yeah, god MD, why weren't you mafia??? you were totally mafia I refuse to accept this


----------



## Superbird (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

i was useful i think maybe?

Well, that was a lot of fun. Thanks!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

There's nothing left for me to do but post the final video.

Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

that was amazing ;~; didn't know we were playing gi mafia tho


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Can confirm that's exactly what happened.


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

I was so much of a spectator here I didn't know what was going on for the second half. the vmvideos and all of the shitposting were excellent though :D mafia online is so much fun.

SAD FACE I WAS TRACKING PEOPLE WHO DIDN'T TARGET ANYONE TO SEE IF THEY WERE MAFIA WHO JUST COULDN'T SEND IN A KILL and that's p bad logic but I had been following MF. ugh. although honestly I think I'd have just gotten myself killed out of suspicious "HEY LOOK POSSIBLE MAFIA"


----------



## Autumn (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Vipera Magnifica said:


> There's nothing left for me to do but post the final video.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy.


ok im not disowning u anymore


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

Our heroic deaths were offscreen! I will never forgive you VM. >:(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*



Butterfree said:


> Our heroic deaths were offscreen! I will never forgive you VM. >:(


I made that whole video late last night and was too tired to add an additional scene.

Be quiet, you had plenty of screen time in the prelude.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

You know what I find hilarious?

The fact that Music Dragon's post calling out MF as mafia _and_ my video calling out Zero Moment as mafia were both true.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Retro Choice Pokémafia [Game Thread]*

@VM also the fact that when you were visiting - it was like n1 - and i brought up mafia and you said "oh shit gotta send in my night action. my kill. gotta send my kill to jack." and i had no idea how to respond so i just smirked a bit and said "yeah. me too. gotta send my kill in." and you went on the "i'm mafia" thing for a bit while i was just kind of awkward about it and then you said "i bet you're actually mafia so you know that i'm not" and i had even less idea how to respond to that


----------

